

Mixergy: Bootstrapping a $30k profit/month company from our internship earnings - wyldstallyn26
http://www.fiplab.com/mixergy/

======
schenk
This was a great in depth interview that had a lot of great gems in it.
Definitely worth watching for anyone that is/wants to build a software
company!

------
payjo
The last 5 minutes are fantastic!

Thanks for the great interview guys.

------
PaulSolt
good stuff any iPhone dev should know.

------
j45
Rarely an hour wasted on Mixergy..

